# zinc-oxide/cornstarch rash treatment for pocket diapers



## washforestlion (May 17, 2007)

I have some Bumgenius on order, our first pocket diaper experience. My dd has been getting really bad diaper rashes when she poops and I don't catch it right away. I'm wondering if anyone has tried making a diaper rash treatment using Zinc-oxide and corn starch. If so, where did you buy the ingredients? What was the recipe? How did it work?


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

If you think your dd is suffering from a yeast rash it is better NOT to use cornstarch. Cornstarch encourages yeast. Zinc oxide can be rough on a babies skin too. If it's yeast I'd say try an OTC fungal cream...one used to cure atheletes foot (clomitrazole). Sometimes using this at every diaper change for a couple of days is all you need. It's kinder on your dipes too!

If you want a powder try this:

http://www.kindheartedwomen.com/claymazing.php

It is TRULY CLAY-MAZING!!!


----------



## lorettapoo (May 4, 2008)

It does kinda sound like yeast rash to me too. Taking acidophillus yourself if you are nursing will help. 3 pills a day. You can get baby probiotics too. Just ask your local co-op store to help you find it.

Have you tried changing your washing routine???

That can really really help. Look up how to strip your diapers, and then start using waaaaay less detergent and hotter water.

See this is why prefolds are so popular. Easier to clean, no buildup, etc like you get with pockets or other diapers with fleece or synthetics.

good luck!


----------



## washforestlion (May 17, 2007)

The rash she has is not a yeast rash. I've already had her checked out. The doctor said it was caused by the physical rubbing of the poopies on her skin. She only gets them when I don't change a poopie diaper right away. I'm getting better at checking more often but it's difficult when she goes 3-4 times a day.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

I would go w/an antifungal (Drs aren't always right) and try and change her every 2 hrs til the rash goes away. I agree w/the pp too. It could be a build up problem in combo w/not changing her frequently enough. My dd sometimes poops w/every change so I know it's tough to keep up w/it sometimes!


----------



## washforestlion (May 17, 2007)

I'm not sure people are understanding the question. I want to know how to make the zinc oxide/corn starch application. I'm not asking what you thing the cause is. Sorry but it is just a bit frustrating when I ask a question and I get answers that don't pertain to the question.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

I googled and found this:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...eam61237.shtml

and this:
"Diaper Rash Cream
Combine 1 tsp mineral oil with 1 tsp cornstarch until it forms a paste. Add 2 tsp zinc oxide ointment and 2 tsp antibiotic ointment."


----------



## washforestlion (May 17, 2007)

Thanks. That actually answers my question.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the same problem and I wanted to do this too but couldn't find a recipe so I just put rash cream containing zinc oxide on dd's bum after she pooed and used cornstarch powder at every other change. I know OldFashionedGirl finally answered your question, but I just wanted to add that mineral oil might not be the best oil to use. From what I understand it clogs pores which could make the rash worse and I don't think its good for the diapers either. Maybe you could substitute olive oil or jojoba instead. Good luck!


----------



## Grivas (Nov 20, 2007)

question for washforestlion: are you using this application with the bumgenius diapers? I'm asking because my daughter has a diaper rash and the bumgenuis website says to avoid using any ointments with BG diapers. it's driving me crazy because, in order to treat her rash, i have to use other diapers until it clears up. If you are using this zinc oxide treatment with your BG diapers with no problem, I'll try it too! thanks.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

:

I'm curious about this too, since I'm planning to CD our new baby and always used some sort of diaper balm/ointment on my last baby to help prevent rashes.


----------



## washforestlion (May 17, 2007)

We have not actually started using the pocket diapers yet. I'm a bit leery of any sort of oil. The issue is that diaper creams cause the special lining of the pocket diaper to repel water. The purpose of the special lining is to wick moisture away from the babies skin. Maybe this will help prevent diaper rash. You are probably right about mineral oil. Oil is a water repelled. Why doesn't bumgenius has a recipe. I'm going to contact them and see what they say.

I mentioned the diaper cream problem at a mamas group last weekend. One of the mamas recommended using aloe. Aloe is water soluble and would seemingly not be a problem for the diapers. I don't know for sure. I suppose I can ask about that too.

To my knowledge diaper cream is not a problem in prefolds. We have been using prefolds for 15 months and the diaper service has only complained about diaper creams containing fish oil. The leave the diapers smelling like fish. Yuck.







Prefolds were great until dd wouldn't stay still for diaper changes.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

here's another idea that doesn't _directly_ answer yuor question (sorry)- maybe instead of bumgenius with suedecloth you could try a cotton-lined aio. Bumgenius just came out with one(organic cotton) and SposoEasy makes one too. Just a thought- thats what I would do if I couldn't use prefolds anymore, because with my girls we HAVE to be able to use rash treatments.


----------



## washforestlion (May 17, 2007)

I called Bumgenius. The lady said diaper creams or any other substances can be used but only with a cloth barrier. Bumgenius sells fleece liners but any piece of fleece works. She recommended cutting up an old fleece shirt. So the aloe idea is out. Oh and do not wash the fleece with the diapers because contact might transfer the cream or other substance to the diapers while they move around in the wash together. Surprisingly when I asked about the zinc-oxide and cornstarch she didn't want to talk about that. Maybe it was fuzzi bunz that talked about that method on their website. This is why I started with a diaper service. Cloth diapering your self is confusing.


----------

